# Goat Tuff Glue



## Busted (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm confused. If it's the same compound, why not just use Superglue?


----------



## mambashooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Cause he is a salesman


----------



## greaser4252 (Dec 4, 2008)

I super glue,never had problems on any kind of vanes.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

In speaking to Jerry the owner of Goattuff he advised me although the components making up GoatTuff Glue are similar and the mixtures differ. Therefore, it is stilll classified in the same category. 
So, do not use super glue to glue your vanes on. 
*By the way I am not a salesman at all!!*


----------



## pricepoultry (Jan 20, 2011)

Goats tuff is great!


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

I use Loctite super glue on my Blazers and my Fusions. It holds both great and never had any start to come up from normal use. I clean all shafts well, and they hold up great! Just my $.02.


----------

